

Why does dropbox obfuscate their client code? - yalogin

If dropbox is a backup application then their job is to protect the files on the server, which is already gated by authentication. So why do they have to obfuscate their client code? Shouldn&#x27;t that be straightforward to write? It has so many competitors already.
======
dubcanada
What do you mean client code? If you mean their GUI, that that's because it is
written in python. It's pre compiled to run faster.

~~~
yalogin
Recently some one published a paper with their findings after reverse
engineering their client code and in that it said that the code is obfuscated.

